# Michelle10n's toe up sock pattern as promised



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I posted a picture of a finished pair of toe up socks a couple weeks ago and I had a lot of requests to share my pattern.
I shouldn't say my pattern since it is bits and pieces of various patterns that I have modified over the years. and now walk around with a folded paper that has lots of side notes and scribbles.
I am trying to make sense of it to share with my knitting paradise friends.
Here goes:
Cast on toe this will make a square toe, my kids and I have wide feet and they fit perfectly)
Cast 20 stitches onto each needles using your method of choice ( Turkish, figure 8 or Judy's magic all work)
row 1: increase 1 stitch at each end of this row
Row 2 knit
alternate these rows until you have a total of 30 stitches on each needle ( put this up to your foot and make sure its wide enough. You can alter this up to 66 stitches for a wider toe)

* i learned this from my friend Loretta. She does it because she has very narrow feet, I do it for very wide feet & it seems to work for both of us.
in the middle of the foot for a few inches, do a k2p2 and this really makes the sock form fitting every time.

Knit until you are about 2" from the total length of the foot ( I usually try on the sock and knit until the top of the sock touches my leg)

gusset:
Row 1: ( top of sock) knit across all stitches
Row 2: ( bottom of sock) k1, make 1, knit to last stitch, Make 1, k1
continue these 2 rows until you have 54 stitches on needle 2 ( bottom of sock)

Turn the heel ( my favorite part)
Row 1: ( top of sock) knit across this row to start on needle #2 
Row 2; ( bottom of sock) work only with these stitches now to turn the heel
1 - knit 36, knit f&b knit 1 wrap & turn
2- purl 22 pf&b p1 w&t
3 - K20 kf&b k1 w&t
4- P 18 pf&b, p1, w&t
5- k16 kf&b k1 w&t
6-P14 pf&b p1 w&t
7 k12 kf&b k1 w&t
8 P10 pf&b p1 w&t
on the next row knit to the end of needle 2 & knit each wrap together with the stick it wraps. Knit across needle 1

to make the heel flap work the stitches on needle #2.
row 1: knit 46 ask turn
row 2: slip 1, p30, p2tog, turn
row 3: *sl1 k1- repeat from * 16 times, ask turn
repeat rows 2 & 3 until all the side stitches have been worked.
then work in the round again until the sock is about 1" shy of the desired length.

do ribbing for at least an inch of k1p1 or k2p2

Bind off using a stretchy technique.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418070-1.html


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks....


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I've never tried socks - the idea of working in the round with something that small is intimidating to me. I have a couple "total newbie" questions: first, what size needle do you use? Second, what weight yarn? Is it equivalent to lace weight? Fingering weight? or heavier? Third, can any blend of yarn work, or does it have to have a certain percentage of synthetic in order to wear well/long? I've only done shawls with lace weight yarn on 3.5mm needles up to this point.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for pattern


----------



## Caroldee2735 (Mar 11, 2012)

What is "ask turn"?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Caroldee2735 said:


> What is "ask turn"?


Pretty sure it's a typo ... ssk not ask


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

I am on my second pair of socks. I know not significant to those who have done so many. But I am doing them 2 at a time on a magic loop and love it. I love the idea of k2p2 for the arch area. I may try that next time. I am trying some thing new with each pair, I am doing German short rows for the heels and love it!!! so easy and not as hard to find the pick up stitch. And foolishly I am doing solid black- request from a friend. Thanks to all for the ideas and help!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern - I too love the idea of the ribbing mid foot at least -usually I do an allover ribbed sock. There are some nice ribbing stitch variations that can some interest. But sometimes you just want to knit SS, so this makes a great comprise for easy knit sock with the fit that I need. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for your sock ideas. I'll try them next time I knit socks. DH has requested a few more pairs .


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Many thanks for sharing your pattern. What size knitting needle do you use?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Michelle10....Thank you... i can't do it...but i am stubborn and still do it until learning...again thank you so much, norma


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! My weekly knitting class just started teaching socks to our class yesterday and I am trying the teacher's pattern just because I haven't done socks in forever.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great pattern!


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you. I'm trying to find the px of the socks you posted, but am having difficulty. Would you be willing to post the px again. Thank you!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

The link for the post with the picture is on the first page.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY for your pattern, I will try it as soon as I learn wrap and turn


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi I am a beginner can someone tell me what the following terms mean:

kf&b (is it knit front & back?)
k1 w&t (I have no clue lol...)

Also did someone answer the following questions I can not see them:
1)what size needle do you use? 
2)what weight yarn? Is it equivalent to lace weight? Fingering weight? or heavier? 
3)can any blend of yarn work, or does it have to have a certain percentage of synthetic in order to wear well/long?
4) what size is this pattern for because I would like to knit my son some socks but he wears a size 15 shoe....

Tks for any help that you can provide me.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, they look very nice!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for your pattern. I've done toe-up socks, but I have trouble getting them started. This looks so much easier. 
I do have a question. Don't you have to seam the toe when you're done knitting the sock? Or am I missing something here?

Oops, just reread the pattern. And I think I understand know. The secret is in the cast on (Turkish, figure 8 or Judy's magic).

So thanks again for the pattern. Been awhile since I made socks. I'm inspired to try again.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have wide feet one of them being worse from the snake bite 5 yrs ago I think these will work out well.





i


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418070-1.html


Thank you Jinx for posting previous thread with the pic and thank you Michelle10N for the pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Michelle, dumb question but I guess you're using sock yarn right? Also what size needle did you use or should I just use the size I would normally use when knitting socks for myself? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern ! I have never try to knit socks this will be my first.


----------

